# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  kukovi,nešto?!?
molim vas,ima li netko ovakvih iskustava!rodila sam prije 3 mj,prije mj i pol me počelo nešto presijecat u kuku desno!ta bol nije jaka,širi se od kuka prema pupku,pa od pupka nadolje po onoj smeđoj crti.pipam se stalno da nije jajnik ili slijepo crijevo,al ne boli.to presjecanje kao da je površinsko!bila sam kod gin. i papa test i pregled su dobri,krvna slika je dobra,al meni to traje već mj i pool!strašno me izluđuje,već sad imam fobije od toga,stalno imam osjećaj da će me počet i jače bolit,da će se razvit upala s.c,totalno me strah,stalno sam pod nekom psihozom i iščekivanjem!bojim se da će mi se nešto dogoditi i da ću morat biti odvojena od svoje bebe koja mi je sve na svijetu!pomozite,jer se osjećam totalno jadno od svih tih strahova!

----------


## ninna

Idi k svom liječniku opće prakse da te pošalje nekamo na dodatne preglede.Ako vidiš da ti nije bolje i bojiš se za svoje zdravlje,trči i traži pomoć! Vidiš da ti je ginekološki sve ok.Možda je to samo posljedica poroda,ne znam,nisam mjerodavna za dijagnoze,zato idi svom liječniku.Nadam se da će ti biti bolje!

----------

bila sam kod svoje dr,ona je rekla da sam izgleda prehladila zdjelične mišiće.a ja nekad imam osjećaj da mi neki živac radi!

----------


## Maxime

Nekoliko tjedna nakon poroda me drzala strasna bol u desnoj nozi i to tako strasno da sam jedva hodala. Bol je posustala, pretpostavljam da se prikljestio zivac tijekom poroda (radjala sam na ledjima a s obzirom da imam 'trulu' kicmu to nije bila najbolja strategija).

----------


## elin

isti problem već 4 mjeseca traje i to lijevi kuk na koji su me postavili kad sam rađala. Spremam se otići kod svog doktora. Fora, jedno sam vrijeme pila Uvin H čaj pa je prestalo, kako sam prestala piti opet se pojavilo. Samo moja bol nikuda ne šeta, stoji neumoljivo u kuku. Čekam da prođe sezona gripe.

----------

